# Favour please- Happy music anyone?



## deedee_spark (Aug 6, 2014)

Hi All,

Music hugely influences my moods. The next few months are going to be tough and my positivity is up and down like a yoyo.

Can you think of any happy music that I can load on my ipod? I can then, when feeling down, play the music and dance like a child round our lounge (curtains closed of course).

All I can think of is:


Happy - Pharrell William.


Thanks,
Deedee


----------



## Daisy38 (Oct 25, 2010)

Hi Deedee,

I have a recommendation but it involves registering with spotify.

I use spotify for playlists and you can just type any style, genera, or mood "happy" that you want and it creates an instant playlist.

Check it out, I think you may be surprised by just how good it is.

Daisy x


----------



## tinkerbell24 (Apr 18, 2013)

Deedee that's the first song I came up with when reading your post   don't know about you but all the old 90's dance music gets me in the mood for a cleaning boogie such as 'rhythm of the night' ect. Also all the very cheesy guilty pleasure oldish pop music.  It makes my mood so much better and my partner thinks I'm   but it's great I love it. X


----------



## jols (Mar 5, 2013)

Bruno  Mars; grenade, marry you, just the way you are, locked out of heaven; these are my go to songs when I do the washing up!


----------



## tinkerbell24 (Apr 18, 2013)

Just thought of another I'm loving at the moment 'Taylor swift - shake it off' great song x


----------



## deedee_spark (Aug 6, 2014)

Thank you everyone. Will down load the tracks.

Think I already have Taylor Swift  

Loving Rhythm of the night and Bruno Mars.

Also thinking 'Walking on Sunshine.'

And I will try out Spotify.  

Music is the way to happiness...


----------



## tinkerbell24 (Apr 18, 2013)

I agree music is the way to happiness whilst I was cleaning this morning my partner was lying on sofa watching a car program as Sunday is his only day off work I popped in my headphones and put on some music I could have a little boogie to I got some really strange looks of my partner


----------



## Calluna (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi. These always do it for me:

But I feel good - Groove Armada (good for positive thinking even when everything is going wrong!)

Movin on up - Primal Scream (good for feeling like things are moving in the right direction)

I can see clearly now the rain has gone - Johnny Nash (good for feeling like obstacles can be overcome)

One Day - Bjork (good for positive thinking that it will happen one day)

Happy listening!


----------



## deedee_spark (Aug 6, 2014)

Spice up your life - Spice Girls. 

Ultimate pick me up song.


----------



## M0ncris (Aug 25, 2013)

Birdhouse in your soul, I defy you not to be really bouncing and happy listening to this.  Bollywood song Tu Meri is also bouncy.  Black eyed peas, I got a feeling, mama Mia by abba.

I'm sure there are loads more that I can't remember at the moment..

Good luck,
Mon
X


----------

